# Can't see top toolbar sometimes



## Caslon (Jul 28, 2018)

Not the Cooking Forums fault, necessarily.  Occasionally here, my top Chrome toolbar suddenly becomes absent.  It just shows this full page.  I pressed the ESC key to try to minimize the window and get it back to normal.  There is no toolbar above and  nothing to click my mouse on. Besides having to restart Chrome, is there another combination of keystrokes to try when that happens?  I'm not talking about needing to go into Chrome and make it show the toolbar again.  I sometimes have to do that.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 28, 2018)

Just one of those things, I guess.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2018)

On my laptop F11 makes it go full screen.  It's a toggle. When I use it, I think the toolbar goes away.  Try googling your computer's make and model and full screen.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 28, 2018)

My screen does that sometimes when I try to dust food particles off my keyboard.   I know I'm hitting a certain key to cause that.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2018)

roadfix said:


> My screen does that sometimes when I try to dust food particles off my keyboard.   I know I'm hitting a certain key to cause that.


Try F11


----------



## Caslon (Jul 30, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Try F11



Will try that next time it happens. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Will try that next time it happens. Thanks.


Or try it when you have time to waste.  I sometimes use it on purpose. It's a toggle.


----------

